# Does this look like a good deal?



## giggitygiggity (Sep 14, 2011)

Found this on Craigslist. I dont know much about saltwater, but ive been wanting to get into it alot. I think this would be a good starting size. 


http://sandiego.craigslist.org/csd/spo/2939043372.html


----------



## snyderguy (Feb 9, 2010)

Hmm... Depends on what kind of filtration it has with it.


----------



## giggitygiggity (Sep 14, 2011)

snyderguy said:


> Hmm... Depends on what kind of filtration it has with it.


I will ask him!


----------



## giggitygiggity (Sep 14, 2011)

He said the filtration is an aquaclear 70


----------

